# Addiction Or Dedication?



## CubingCockney (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey guys, are you addicted or dedicated? 

I probably solve around 250 times each day and I seriously can't help myself. I'm always buying new cubes, watching videos, looking at forums (well this one) and you get the idea. I was wondering, how many times do you solve a day? How many cubes do you have? Is cubing your favourite hobby? 

BUT, it all boils down to one question....Are you addicted or dedicated?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm interested.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 22, 2010)

Strongly dedicated.


----------



## CubingCockney (Nov 22, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Strongly dedicated.


 
So you could say...On the edge of addiction, lol


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 22, 2010)

Addicted. I do usually between 1-5 solves per day. Sometimes I'll do as many as 10, but only when I want to change things up.
---> Big cube BLD solves of course. 10 solves is when I do 3x3x3 BLD on the same day as well.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Nov 22, 2010)

Addiction: Psychologically dependent on something. 
Dedication: Devote wholly and earnestly.

Out of those two, I am dedicated.


----------



## riffz (Nov 22, 2010)

How about obsessed?


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm devoted because I wanted to get faster, to reach my full potential, and I have a love for the cube.
However, I take breaks and relax often.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> I'm devoted because I wanted to get faster, to reach my full potential, and I have a love for the cube.
> However, I take breaks and relax often.


 
this


----------



## Tyjet66 (Nov 22, 2010)

I want to get faster but I neither am addicted or dedicated. If I was either of those, I would solve the cube more often, I would say I do it maybe 50 times a week, and there are days I don't even look at the damn thing.


----------



## Kian (Nov 22, 2010)

Most days my relationship with the cube is very causal. Every once in a while I get angry and try to get faster. This never works.


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 22, 2010)

Dedicated, addicted, obsessed, and everything in between.


----------



## Lorenzo (Nov 22, 2010)

It's just one of the many things I can do with the free time I have.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 22, 2010)

I would say dedicated.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 22, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Dedicated, addicted, obsessed, and everything in between.


 
This.

I solve the cube 50-100 times a day. Depends on work.


----------



## Lorken (Nov 22, 2010)

I used to be like that, now I only do it between games of something else (call of duty, starcraft) even when waiting for my plants to grow on minecraft


----------



## izovire (Nov 22, 2010)

So addicted that I've been hit by a Taxi before... because I would solve while walking, and stupid me not crossing a round and NOT cubing at the same time... 

I've also driven under the influence (of cubing). Let's just say it was a long boring drive to Oklahoma open... 


There are also very few people that own a store (like myself) filled with twisty puzzles... and be addicted at the same time. Well, I'm actually cubing less now since I've been open for 3 months. I have higher priorities now for the business, apart from the cubing aspect of it. 

Also, when I get speedcubers in my store, they're like 8 yr olds in a candy store... they often empty their wallets and walk out with a handful of puzzles. There was one kid absolutely obsessed with touching everything, he also had butter fingers! Since then I've built a "puzzle hospital" that sits at the end of my desk. I spend an hour every night reassembling puzzles.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 22, 2010)

A combination of both. Dedicated to get faster and I have an urge to do averages daily.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 22, 2010)

I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST
LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 22, 2010)

addicted. i don't want to see an unsolved cube!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 22, 2010)

Since 2006:


----------



## Dene (Nov 22, 2010)

I was addicted, but I have it under control. I just love to do it but some days I'm not in the mood.


----------



## Edward (Nov 22, 2010)

'lil bit of both.


----------



## EVH (Nov 22, 2010)

I usually do 20-40 solves a day.

With at least one or two cube-less days each week.

Devoted


----------



## Enter (Nov 22, 2010)

Addicted and Dedicated!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Since 2006:


 
I WANT THAT SHIRT. WHERE CAN I GET?


----------



## Rimuel (Nov 22, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> addicted. i don't want to see an unsolved cube!


 
That's what we refer to as Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.

Hmm. I'm an ex-addict. I graduated from rehabilitation a year ago. Now I cube when I'm bored or seek gratification. It's a lazy life ;D


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 22, 2010)

Determination


----------



## Chrish (Nov 22, 2010)

I've really slowed down since say 6 months ago. Some days I won't touch it, others I'll do like.. 20 solves?

When I see people say they do 200 solves a day, I think ''really...? why?''. But I used to be like that, you grow out of it.


----------



## HelpCube (Nov 22, 2010)

addicted. i think that doing a few amount of solves a day is addiction, while doing 100s of solves in one day then taking a break is definatley deticated.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm just dedicated. I want to do well in cubing. If I didn't have cubes, it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Catalin (Nov 22, 2010)

Dedication. I do 5-10 solves per day now.


----------



## number1failure (Nov 22, 2010)

Ingredients:
3 Cups of Dedication
2 Tbsp of Addiction


----------



## flan (Nov 22, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> I WANT THAT SHIRT. WHERE CAN I GET?



http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=+addicted+to+the+cube+shirt

Loads of links of where to buy the newer vertion. Not sure if they still make the one he's wearing.


----------



## d521yts (Nov 22, 2010)

probably both


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 22, 2010)

Im addicted to the point that when I have head aches, I solve the cube and it goes away


----------



## Zarlor (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hardware Addiction*

I love the various cube mechanisms. I get new cubes because of new mechs usually. I'm a little addicted to getting any cube with a new or varied mech. I know this means I've probably got some patent-infringing cubes in my collection. I did buy the V-Cube collection, so I dunno what more to day about that.

I'm not world-class fast at solving, but I'm pretty happy with where I am so far and I like to learn new algorithms and methods. I also addicted to looking at these forums daily to read about the latest speed cubing accomplishments.


----------



## y3k9 (Nov 22, 2010)

CubingCockney said:


> Hey guys, are you addicted or dedicated?
> 
> I probably solve around 250 times each day *and I seriously can't help myself.* I'm always buying new cubes, watching videos, looking at forums (well this one) and you get the idea. I was wondering, how many times do you solve a day? How many cubes do you have? Is cubing your favourite hobby?
> 
> BUT, it all boils down to one question....Are you addicted or dedicated?


Main pointer towards addiction.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 22, 2010)

IamAddedicated.


----------



## 4. (Nov 22, 2010)

I would say if you can't stop you are addicted. And if you can quit anytime but you still devote your time and money into cubing you are dedicated.

I'm probably somewhere in between.


----------



## Rob2109 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd say I am dedicated, and will be satisfied when I'm ~10. When I was 1min though I'd have said sub 30 and I'd be satisfied lol. I may be borderline Asperger Syndrome haha.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 22, 2010)

Rob2109 said:


> I'd say I am dedicated, and will be satisfied when I'm ~10. When I was 1min though I'd have said sub 30 and I'd be satisfied lol. I may be borderline Asperger Syndrome haha.


 
i said the same thing about sub20. i think sub10 is where ill be semi satisfied.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 22, 2010)

inspired and wanting a challenge so I am striving to be the best.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2010)

Neither. To challenge myself and whom I choose that are near me until I tire from it.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2010)

dedicated not addicted


----------



## Systemdertoten (Nov 24, 2010)

View attachment 1317


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 24, 2010)

are you suggesting coconuts migrate


----------



## Thompson (Nov 24, 2010)

Cubing isn't really my favourite hobby anymore. I just keep spending time on it because I don't want all my hard work to go to waste.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 24, 2010)

Systemdertoten said:


> View attachment 1317


 
Check out the stairs.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 24, 2010)

Used to be incredibly addicted. Then one week of brutal homework and BAM!


----------



## Nestor (Nov 24, 2010)

Slightly addicted. I have to cube everyday but I'm not obsessed with my times or technique.

I just get this itch... and have fun while scratching it away.


----------



## Narraeson (Nov 24, 2010)

I can go without cubing, but I really like it. I use it for multiple reasons. It blanks my mind so I can work through stuff, procrastinating, knowing I actually can do something, procrastinating, shoving it in arse-wipes' faces, procrastinating... I really want to get faster. I'd say it's my favorite hobby because my only hobbies are cubing, playing guitar and playing piano.
So, a mix of both. 

Edit; And, it's literally a chick magnet in California. No joke.
Edit 2;


Lorken said:


> I used to be like that, now I only do it between games of something else (call of duty, *starcraft*) even when waiting for my plants to grow on minecraft


I love you. Jussayin'.
Edit 3;


amostay2004 said:


> I WANNA BE THE VERY BEST
> LIKE NO ONE EVER WAS


 You too.


----------



## BlindingAngel (Nov 25, 2010)

Addicted and Dedicated.

I solve 20-70 times day, but it all depends on my mood.

On my first solve, I got 1:39, then 1:09, and all down to 36.7, my best, my average is 55 seconds, almost 1 minute.


----------



## abctoshiro (Nov 25, 2010)

BOTH. Yeah, I solve 'bout a thousand times a day. 250 in the morning, 250 in the afternoon. 500 in the evening. Yeah.


----------



## ahmedkl (Nov 25, 2010)

both . I just can't live without cubing everyday and dedication that i want to become a decent cuber sub20 or sub15


----------



## Vishal (Nov 25, 2010)

I cube for about 30 min befor school 1 hour at 30 min at school and an hour when I get home so about to hours I'm kind of dedicated kind of obsessed but assured is scyological like drugs or alcohol.


----------



## nck (Nov 25, 2010)

Neither. I do have 500-solves-days before, but I don't see myself dependent on cubing or enthusiastic about it.
It's a hobby. I spend more time on music and starcraft than cubing, yet I'm not addicted nor dedicated to them.
(well..I have fantasies about moving to Korea but I wouldn't call it dedication)


----------



## mbart9 (Dec 9, 2010)

Addicted, but slowing, to make room for aggressive sk8ing, soon to come


----------

